# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 47 باحضور " Dr.Aylar "

## Wild Rose

سلام به همگی  :Yahoo (4): 
شوک الکتریکی این هفته با حضور دوست خوبم  @Dr.Aylar


1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## Miss.Sad

_1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی ؟


- داروساز


2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده ؟


- نمیدونم


3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟


- آره ؛ بنظرم اجتماعی بودنش خوبه و اینجور آدما معمولاً دوست یابی خوبی دارن ! 


4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

- نه اصلاً ؛ خیلی هم خوب و مهربونه 


5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟


- دوستش فاطمه 


6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟


- نمیدونم


7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن ؟


- 10 نفرش 


8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟


- دخترا


9. بهش چه لقبی میدی ؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


- نمیدونم چه لقبی بدم که خوشش بیاد :/


10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این ؟


- دخترا معمولاً از سوسک میگرخن 


11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه ؟

- یاد یکی از دوستام 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته ؟





13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه ؟


- باید بهتر از اینا باشه 


14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد ؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟


- ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازش / - اینکه مهربونه و خوش قلب 


15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟


- خوبه ؛ نظر خاصی ندارم


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


- 

آیلار هدیه چی دوس داری ؟ بگو همونو بذارم ، تو انتخاب نوع کادو متاسفانه اصلا خوب نیستم 



17. ی ارزو واسش :


- آرزو میکنم به همه ی خواسته های قلب مهربونش برسه 


18. ی نصیحت :

- عددی نیستم بخوام نصیحت کنم ؛ حال دلت خوش_  :Yahoo (81): _

_

----------


## neginshh

تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
این قبل کنکور معنی میداد خب  :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم والا  :Yahoo (117): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره قطعا  :Yahoo (94):  آیلار خیلی مهربونه  :9: 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلا : )

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فاطمهههه ^_____^

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم اصولا انعطاف پذیره. :Yahoo (11): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۳  :Yahoo (94): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
"خانوم"

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
ایلاز از سوسک : ))
کی از ایلار میترسه اخه  :Yahoo (94): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
فرشته ها :38: 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (8): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اوهوم.

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
چه سوالیه اخه  :Yahoo (94): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
قشنگ : )

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
همیشه موفق باشی  :22: 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
باز بالایی

18.ی نصیحت :
من کی باشم نصیحت کنم : )

----------


## mahTEn

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
داروساز طبیعتا

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی  :Yahoo (4): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ایلار بشدت دلنشینه :Yahoo (8): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
اونیکه بهش میگه جیران  :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20نفر :Yahoo (4): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
بانوی احساس :Yahoo (4): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فک کنم ایلار از سوسک :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
شخصیتش تکه :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (454): 


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بیشتر ازاینا حقشه همونطور ک حق من بیشتر از اینه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد تا اونجایی ک من میشناسمش ندیدم ازش 
ویژگی خوبشم اینکه حس میکنم ی ارامش خاصی داره ک دوس دارم و خیلیم مهربونه :Yahoo (8): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالیه :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 :Y (697):  :Yahoo (4): گل

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ارزوی سلامتی ابدی :Yahoo (90): 

18.ی نصیحت :
اهل نصیحت نیستم :Yahoo (4): 
یکی باس خودمو نصیحت کنه :Yahoo (4):  :Y (478):

----------


## ifmvi

*1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدانم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ به شدت 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ ابدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فاطمه جآن کرمانی

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیتونم حدس بزنم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ شاید 15 شایدم همه ی 20 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خوش قلب ترین،شایدم قوی ترین 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ آیلار از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ آنه شرلی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله کاملا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ هیچ ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازشون و قشنگ ترین ویژگیشون به نظر من مهربون بودن و مودب بودنشونه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ مثبت

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه شاخه رز قرمز 

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی کامل و موفقیتای روزافزون و سلامت بودن خانواده شون

18.ی نصیحت : نصیحت که نه فقط دوست دارم بهش بگم همیشه همینقدر قوی و فوق العاده بمونه و اینکه خیلی دوسش دارم*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کار ضایعی نکردن تا به حال، همیشه باوقار بودن

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ علی رضا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ کسی سین جیمشون کنه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ بالای 15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) متین ترین بانوی انجمن کنکور

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچ کدوم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خودشون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (81): 
 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ درجه ی کاربری مگه چه ارزشی داره که حقشون باشه یا نباشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از هیچ ویژگی شون بدم نمیاد، از باهدف، تلاشگر، باوقار و مهربون بودنشون خوشم میاد.

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اکانتشون؟ ! عکس اکانتشون؟ زیباست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : من هدیه ندم بهتره، شاید خودشون یا علی رضا ناراحت بشن : )

17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم در کنار عزیزانشون بهترین لحظاتِ ممکنِ زندگی رو تجربه کنن

18.ی نصیحت : کلا با نصیحت کردن مخالفم و این که فهمیده تر از من هستن، نیازی به نصیحت من ندارن

همیشه دلتون شاد و لباتون خندون باشه آیلار باجی

----------


## _StuBBorN_

یادآوری کنم که زیاد وارد نیستم , ببخشید دیگه -__-


1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داروساز ^_^
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟من که ندیدم ! خیلی دقت دارن رو حرفاشون
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟قطعاً
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟به هیچ وجه ! همیشه پر از انرژی مثبت هستن
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟احتمالاً ایشون رو : Fatemehhhh@
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟فک میکنم توهین و قضاوت و بی معرفتی
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا ! 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)یه دوستی گفت "خوش قلب ترین" ! موافقم کاملاً
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این چه سواالیه دیگه ( جدی :Yahoo (21):  ) رفیق میشن : |
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟همه ی دوستای با مرام 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :22: 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟خیر ! 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد که ندیدم تا حالا ( بی تعارف )
ویژگی خوب هم , شخصیت و ادب و صدالبته معرفتشون
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Y (518):  ( چیزی که مد نظرمه احتمالاً بعداً تقدیم میکنم )
17. ی ارزو واسش : به همه ی آرزوهاشون برسن + سلامتی
و همیشه لُپ درد داشته باشن ^_^
18.ی نصیحت :

خیلی مواظب مهربونیاتون باشید

----------


## -Sara-

.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟داروساز دیگه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟هیچ کاری نکرده همیشه سنگین و رنگین بوده  : ))

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله صددرصد :Yahoo (4): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا خیلی متین و خانوم هستن  ^.^

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟فاطمه : )))) 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم شاید اگه بهش تهمت بزنن یا دروغش بگن

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همه ی 20نفر :Yahoo (4): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا  : )))

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مهربان بانو :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد کسی یا چیز خاصی نمی افتم ،ایلار اخلاق و رفتار خاص خودشون رو دارت ،مهربون،خوش اخلاق،مودب،باکمالات و...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (1): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ :Yahoo (21): |||

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از هیچ ویژگیش بدم نمیاد
 مودب بودن ایلارو دوست دارم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ :Yahoo (21): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه دسته بزرگ گل نرگس   :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :واسش ارزو میکنم همیشه سلامت باشه و دلش خوش باشه،به ارزوهاش برسه و خوشبخت زندگی کنه..
چندتا ارزو شد : )))

18.ی نصیحت :همیشه خودت باش  : )

----------


## Seyed Chester

اول اينكه ازشون متشكرم بابت تگ 
از استارترم تشكر ميكنم *_*
1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
دارو ساز با عينك هاي شيشه اي ازمايشگاهي  :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ايشون خيلي مودب و سنگين هستن فكر نميكنم همچين كاري كرده باشن

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله بشدت

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اين چه سواليه  :Yahoo (21):  اصلا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فاطمه خانوم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
احترام متقابل و حريم خصوصي

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
نميدونم بستگي داره گوشه گير باشن يا گرم ولي بنظرم ١٠ نفر  

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
استارتر اين چه سواليه چرا تبعيض  :Yahoo (21):  ولي فكر ميكنم طبيعتا با دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مهربان و پر حوصله و پر از اميد

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نميدونم ولي كلي انرژي مثبت دارن  ان شاله هميشه همينطور باشن

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 
 :Yahoo (1): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
كم هست براشون

 14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ويژگي منفي نديدم تو ايشون 
اما خيلي ويژگي مثبت دارن به علت كمبود وقت نميويسم و بالاتر هم ذكر كردم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 
چه نظري بايد بدم؟  :Yahoo (21): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
چطوري بايد هديه بدم تو سايت؟ بلد نيستم ، ( يك دسته گل بزرگ)

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ان شاللهً  عمري طولاني همراه موفقيت و سلامتي  در كنار خانواده محترمشون 

18.ی نصیحت :

ايشون خيلي نصحيت هاي خوبي براي من داشتن و جدا ازشون ممنونم اينكه شروع كردم به خوندن رو خودمو مديونشون ميدونم و بنده در اين جايگاه نيستم ايشونو نصيحت كنم

----------


## neginshh

سارا و ایلار عزیزم ببشید اگ اسپمه
ولی دو تا نکته
یکی اینکه سوالارو کاش اپدیت کنین و جذابترش کنین
دو اینکه ایلار خوشبحالت چقد دوس داشتنی هستی خانوم گل  :Yahoo (94): 
فک کنم اگه همچین چیزی برا من بزنن همه بیان ازم بد بگن  :Yahoo (4): 
....
نظر کلی م در مورد آیلار : انقد خوبه که ادم نمیتونه باهاش بد باشه :Y (694):

----------


## B_m10m_O

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟    داروساز، پژوهشگر طب سنتی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  چیزی ندیدم.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟   اره. خوش اخلاقه.

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نیست ابدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  واضحه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  چه سوال سختی. متاسفانه اونقدری باهاشون آشنایی ندارم که این جور چیزایی رو بدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟   18

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟   دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  با شعور  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  میدونم برای «لقب» جالب نیست و ویژگی های یه لقبِ خوب رو نداره ولی در عوض واقعیت داره  :Yahoo (4): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  این چیه آخه  :Yahoo (21):  چه سوالیه  :Yahoo (21):  از سوسک می ترسه  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟   هیچکس ... جالبه برام ولی هیچکس ...رفتار و سبک نوشتاری ایشون منحصر به شخص خودشونه.

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟     :Yahoo (1): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  نمی دونم. اره .

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  اونقدری باهاشون آشنا نیستم که ویژگی های منفیشون رو بشناسم ولی ویژگی های خوب برجسته ترشون: صمیمیت در کمال حفظ احترام

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟   خیلی عالیه ... چند ماهی بود که آنلاین نمی شدن. خوشحالم که برگشتن

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  آرزوی خوشبختی : ) ) 

17. ی ارزو واسش :   خوشبختی

18.ی نصیحت :   شادی بطلب که حاصل عمر دمی است / هر ذره ز خاک کیقبادی و جمی است / احوال جهان و اصل این عمر که هست / خوابی و خیالی و فریبی و دمی است

----------


## Suicide

​1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*خانوم دکتر خودمونه دیگه .. اونم از نوع داروسازش 

*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*اوممم .. ازش چیزی ندیدم
*
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
*یس ..
اگه موفق نبود که با من رفیق نمیشد*  :Yahoo (50): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
*نُع .. رو اعصاب بودن کجا بود
*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*خوب معلومه .. جیرانشو

*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
*روی ادب و شخصیت و احترام و ...

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*۱۸ تاشون  
*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*دخترا

*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*دخترِ چشم آبیِ فروم

*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*فک کنم دوتاشونم سکته رو بزنن* *
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*مسافر کوچولو 
*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (694): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*نُع .. بیشتر از اینا باید میبود* 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
* ویژگی بدی ازت ندیدم ..
مهربونی و اینکه خودتی* *..
*
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*خوشگله .. دوس دارم
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*تنها هدیه ای که دوس دارم بهت بدم آرامشه
**امیدوارم بتونم
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
*آرزهای من به اندازه آرزوهای خودت قشنگ نیس
پس آرزو میکنم به همه آرزوهات برسی*

18.ی نصیحت :
*نصیحت کردن دوس ندارم .. یاد بابابزرگا میفتم 
اینقد قوی باش که به نصیحت کسی نیاز نداشته باشی
**تجربه هات باعث رشدت بشن
*

----------


## ali.asghar

*.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
*1-محقق وداروساز* 
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*
*2-من که ندیدم ! بنظرم خیلی روی متنی که می نویسند دقت دارند* 
*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*
*3-اره دیگه  /بنظرم رفتارشون با طرف مقابل وابسته به شخصیت طرف مقابل است* 
*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**4-رو اعصاب !  نچ بشدت دلنشین* 
*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*
*5-کرمونی است * *Fatemehhhh@*
*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*
*6-توهین ودروغ وفریب کاری وبی معرفتی* 
*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
*25نفر! * 
*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*
*8-بیشتر دختر ها* 
*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*
*9-

اول می خواستم اینو تو تاپیک نظرت در مورد نفر قبلی بگمشون ولی دیدم زشته ولی اینجا میگم 
 ملکه احساس* 
*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

*
 99.99*درصد دختر ها از سوسک می ترسند اما بظرم ایلار خانم با اسکالپل جراحی سردنبال سوسک میکنه تا کالبد شکافی اش کنه* 
*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*
*11-شخصیتشون تکه* 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*
*12-*
*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**13-بشدت خیر**!* *

بلکه باید خیلی بیشتر از این باشه 
*
*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
*14-ویزگی بد ندیدم ازشون /ویزگی خوب .مهربون خوش قلب سرشار از ارامش*
*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*
*15-خوبه وهر دو عکشون عالی* 
*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
*16- 
اگه شد در اینده یک یادداشت کاربری زیبا هم برایشون می نویسم* 
*17. ی ارزو واسش :*
*

17-واینکه امضای خدا پای تمام ارزوهاتون* 
*18.ی نصیحت : 
18-یکی بیاد منو نصیحت کنه 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
در اخر از سارا خانم Wild Rose بابت  ایجاد این تاپیک وبرگزاری عالی این شوک الکتریکی ایلار خانم تشکر وقدر دانی میکنم 
یک انتقاد هم بکنم این سوالات هم خاک خورده هستند واز زمان شوک الکتریکی بابا ادم بوده/ کمی تغیر برای بهتر شدنشون 
اینو فراموش کردم  بگم بابت متن امتیازی که بخاطر عمو شدنم بهم دادین ایلار خانم ممنونم*  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fawzi

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر آیلار قشنگم :Yahoo (8): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم که :Yahoo (10): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
صد درصد، صد در صد :Y (565):  :Yahoo (4): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ابــــدا! :Yahoo (94): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فاطمه عزیز

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نیدونم :Yahoo (117): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20 :Y (620): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخیا :Yahoo (10): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*ــ* Lady kindly


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچکدوم با هم دیگه کنار میان  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50): 


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
..جهانی پر از قلــب ..

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (90): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
حقش نیس..سهمش نیس... :Yahoo (21): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
 :Y (430): 
خوش قلبیش که باطری قلبتو به نهایت شارژ میرسونه *ــ*
ویژگی بد ندیدم ازش  :Yahoo (105): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خومشله :Yahoo (94): 
دوسش میدالم..
مخصوصا اسم قشنگشو ..آیلار :Yahoo (90): ــ  :Yahoo (90): .
.ژذابِ تو دل برو :Y (413): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
ناقابله  :Yahoo (4): 


17. ی ارزو واسش :
در قلب همه اهدافش عاشقی کنه *ـــ* :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت :
زبونم لال :Yahoo (21):

----------


## high.target

_[QUOTE=Wild Rose;1438909]سلام به همگی 
شوک الکتریکی این هفته با حضور دوست خوبم  @Dr.Aylar


1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانوم دکتره دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
آبجیم اصلا ازین کارای ضایع نمیکنه
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بعله 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
وا چ حرفیه عشق منه آآیلار جونم
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
جیران....نمیگم کیه سکرت بمونه
دختره آقا دختره واسه آیلاری من حرف در نیارین...
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
اخلاق درست انسانی
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
مخملاااااااااا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دوس داشتنی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
بذار تصورش کنم....آآآآ....سوسکه دست و پاشو گم کرده
آخه از جیغ آیلاری ترسیده
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خاص خود خودشه شخصیتش
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه به هیچ وجه
البته من از همین جا اعتراض خودمو اعلام میکنم
سارا خانومممم 
عضو گروه مدیریت
آیلارررررر
بیشتر از اینا حقشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از ترکی حرف زدنش زورم میگیره آخه نمیفهمم چی میگه...
مهربونیش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوشمل مشمله
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
قلب آبی
17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو میکنم هیچ وقت حاش اونجوری نباشه ک  تو تلخ نوشته پستبذاره
18.ی نصیحت 
عوض نشو هیچ وقت
_

----------


## Mysterious

تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مشخصه خانوم دکتر
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
اممم من که ندیدم :Yahoo (4): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی بلی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
فکر کنم احساساتش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۵
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دل پاک :Yahoo (8): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فاز این سوالو درک نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):  ایلار از سوسک قطعا
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد یکی از دوستام که دلتنگشم: (
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (1): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بله
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از مهربونیش خوشم میاد از اینکه راحت دوست پیدا میکنه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفق و سلامت باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
هیچوقت ناامید نباش

----------


## Mehr_b

_
سلام به همگی 


سلااام از ماست   سلاملیکم

شوک الکتریکی این هفته با حضور دوست خوبم  @Dr.Aylar

دوست خوب ما هم هست شوک دادنو تو فیلیما همیشه بووس داشتم گاهی حس میکنم اگه اون لحظه من اونجا باشم اونقد شوک میدم که یا احیا شه یا جزغاله !!

فایل پیوست 85693

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
داروساز ,, کاشف داروی درمان میگرن

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

ندیدم ازشون کلن آدم ضایعی نیست 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آیلار نباشه کی باشه ؟ من مثلن !!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
فراتر از اعصااب ,, نه جدی کلن از اون دسته از دوستاست که همه جوره نظرم مساعده درموردشون

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

اول فاطمه جااانو با اختلاف زیاااد ,, دوستیتون تا همیشه برقرار

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

بستگی به تیپ شخصیتی اون افراد داره 
ولی در کل چون آیلار جاان خونگرم و مهربونه تقریبن اکثرشون

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فعلن تا اینجا که آمار گرفتم 6به 8 ,, آخر تاپیک باز میشمرم آیلی 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
گورمه سبزی ,, گورمه سبزیه آباجشه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
ویییی سوکس :\یعنی ممکنه سوکسوو تو دستش له کنه جیغش درآد

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
شخصیتشون خاص و دوست داشتنیه ,, مثه هیچکی مثه خودشه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
میکس 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
قطعن نه  ,,  بعداز 2سال حداقل باید کاربر باسابقه باشن

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
تو این سالا واقعن جز خوبی چیزی ازش ندیدم ,, خوشحالم که همچین دوستایی رو کنار خودم دارم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خیلی خووب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

ولی 
گورمه سبزی خودت خوردن داره 





17. ی ارزو واسش :
جاان دلم براتون آرزوی صحت و سلامت دارم   امیدوارم در کنار خانوادتون همیشه شادو سعادتمند باشین 

18.ی نصیحت :

 نصیحتِ آبجی بزرگه ایی 






_

----------


## M-95

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*نویسندگی*  :Yahoo (21): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*ندیدم دیده باشمم نمیگم
*
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
*صد البته
*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
*نوچ
*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*فاطمه خانم*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
*اینو نمیدونم*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*30 نفر*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*دخترا*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*شکست ناپذیر*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*سوسک از ایشون*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*یاد خودشون*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (697): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*نه انصافا بعد اینهمه سال .کاشکی درجه کاربری به تعداد پست نبود
*
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
*
ویژگی بد که ندارن.قابل اعتماد بودنشون همیچنین با معرفت بودن و مهربون بودشون.*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*عالی*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
*به آرزوهاشون برسن*

 18.ی نصیحت :
*ایشون رو واقعا نمیشه نصحیت کرد*

----------

